# Baby Wood Pigeons flown my makeshift nest



## Stella12 (Aug 15, 2011)

Two and a half weeks ago a pigeons nest came flying into my drive, from next doors fir trees, I looked at the pictures of the baby pigeons, and estimate they were about 9 days old. I phoned up the RSPCA and they said put them in a shoe box, and put them back in the tree, this was not possible as they are next doors trees, and I could not get the babies into the trees. The nest was all over the place, so I sort of put it together as best I could and put it in alarge plant pot as high up as I could, their mother came back to feed them, for 16 days, then on Saturday night they flew out of the nest and stayed the night on the upstairs window ledge. At first I was thrilled, I thought they have made it, but they seem so little to be on their own. I saw them both yesterday sitting on the fence, by their nest and their mother fed them. But today only one has come back, I am so worried for the other one. I have worried over these little babies for the whole time they have been with me ,I put them an umberella up when it rained, and watched from a distance all the time.I didnt want them to get used to me, as the neighbours dont like pigeons. Now I am so worried the other pigeon may not have made it, it is so sad. Please tell me there is nothing more I could have done. I estimate they must be about 24 days old, they were still making little squeaking noises. Sorry this is so rambling, I grew so fond of those little babies. Do you think the one Ive not seen will be OK? Thanks so much.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Stella,

This such a difficult time for youngsters when they first come out of the nest. They are very vulnerable and that's why we get so many posts from folks that have found babies.
What you did was great in trying to shelter them and I'm sure they wouldn't have made it at all if you hadn't looked out for them as many wouldn't, like your neighbour by the sounds of it!

The only way you could be sure they survived was to have taken them in and raised them but that's far from ideal and if it can be done successfully the problem is that the birds don't then benefit from being shown how to survive in the wild by their parents and so may have a hard time once they're released.
You did do all you could and may never know the full outcome of both of these youngsters but if the parents were still feeding them then you can be sure they would have been keeping an eye on where they were. One might have fluttered off in a different direction to the other when trying out it's wings. So don't put yourself through too much as they will be under the parents watchful eye hopefully and learning how to be lovely Woodies. 

Thanks for what you did.

Janet


----------



## Stella12 (Aug 15, 2011)

*The baby wood pigeons, who flew the nest*

I am not sure if I am putting this message in the right place, as I am new to your site, but thank-you so much to Janet for the kind reply.
It really was an honour to have the little wood pigeons stay with me for the past two weeks,and I miss seeing them!
I am saying to myself they were real little fighters,so I do hope they will both be OK, I have been reading "Pigeon Talk" every day whilst they were with me, and registered today as I was anxious to know from you experts if I had done the right thing. Thank you again for taking the trouble to reply to me.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Stella,

Yes your reply was in the right place.
They are little toughies really, they need to be to survive some of the things nature and humans throw at them.
Hopefully if your Woodies felt safe and secure bringing up their babies in your garden they might be back with the next ones, so keep an eye open. You may get some more. I hope so,

Take care and let us know if there is any more news!

Janet


----------

